# Take my advice



## Battou (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't shoot birds *through* the leaves....it don't work

Shot with Vivatar 400mm on Vivitar 2X TC on Canon EF handheld






Shot with Vivatar 400mm on Vivitar 2X TC on Canon TLb handheld






:lmao: The first one I actually climbed up and was sitting there about thirty feet from the blujay and I just did not see the leave, the second the leave moved with the wind right into my shot as I was taking it.


----------



## 15two3 (Sep 2, 2008)

Why would you shoot birds anyway? hahaha just kiding.

Seems too tricky to me.


----------



## Battou (Sep 2, 2008)

That's half the challenge. Challenge makes it fun:thumbup:


----------



## ferny (Sep 3, 2008)

But it's the best way to do it without getting noticed and called a stalker.


----------



## Battou (Sep 3, 2008)

ferny said:


> But it's the best way to do it without getting noticed and called a stalker.



lol yeah hiding in the bush is one thing, but hiding the glare of the lens with a leave just dosn't seem to work out very well


----------

